# Round Ram Bridgeport - new guy with a couple questions.



## d4xycrq (Feb 2, 2013)

Longtime friend and neighbour dropped off this Round Ram.

Notice the serial number has no BRpre-fix.  Any meaning to that, or am I looking in the wrong place?





Also, the mill came with these collets.  Can anybody tell my looking at them if they are the preferred (and likely) Morse Taper 2?  Am on business travel so can't mic 'em just yet.





A couple more pictures:







Thank you for your help.

Best regards,

Ray


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 2, 2013)

Where I'm sitting those look like r8  collets


----------



## d4xycrq (Feb 3, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Where I'm sitting those look like r8  collets



Charley, I think you are right - at least several of them are.  Looks like there are 3 different types in there!

Best regards,

Ray


----------



## darkzero (Feb 3, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Where I'm sitting those look like r8 collets



Not all of them, the four on the top right & the first one in the second row. 

I'm probably wrong but they look small to be MT2 collets. To me it looks like only that first collet on the top left is R8. The others on the bottom look different than R8, wider & shorter taper, shorter & wider slot, & looks like they have external threads?


----------



## d4xycrq (Feb 3, 2013)

Will, Charley,

Here's how the collets are marked:

Hardinge   1/16 1A
Hardinge   1/4   1A
Hardinge   3/8   1A
Precision    1/2  1A
Bridgeport   1/4  B-3
Bridgeport #2  Morse   5/16
Bridgeport #2  Morse   1/8
Bridgeport #2  Morse     3/16
Bridgeport #2  Morse   3/8 
And another one has nothing on it.

So we were right, 3 different collets.  The ones that are threaded on the outside are the 1A collets.

Thanks for looking.

Ray


----------



## woofy (Feb 3, 2013)

d4xycrq said:


> Longtime friend and neighbour dropped off this Round Ram.
> 
> Notice the serial number has no BRpre-fix.  Any meaning to that, or am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> ...


Hi,Ray , i have seen a few of these bridgeport machines,and all of them haven,t had the bp prefix it just goes 22783 as does yours,the age of your machine according to my source is an early 1955 just before the strart of the v ram type,hope this is of some help,woofy


----------



## sped35 (Feb 3, 2013)

The round ram that I have is #19392 with a J head.


----------



## woofy (Feb 4, 2013)

sped35 said:


> The round ram that I have is #19392 with a J head.


then it,s a late 54!


----------



## Kevin45 (Feb 24, 2013)

It looks like you have one R8 collet for the mill. The ones with the external threads appear to be 5C collets for a lathe.


----------

